# Missing... 3 small people!



## LeeLee (Jun 8, 2013)

Our combined weight loss in less than 6 months is the equivalent weight of three 7-stone weaklings!


----------



## shambles (Jun 8, 2013)

Proud of each person who has contributed - it's not an easy thing to do and every lb is an achievement


----------



## AJLang (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow that's amazing


----------



## Mark T (Jun 8, 2013)

Excellent work 

But you could also express that as equivalent to 6 and a bit of my little boys


----------

